# Why buy a Taurus when.....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just saw this ad/post - Ruger for $299.00: https://www.handgunforum.net/wikiarms-com/158918-ruger-american-compact-9mm-pro-model-299-99-a.html

I have owned 3 Ruger handguns over the years. And, they were pretty good. Not my favorite, but decent.

Now, I personally like DA/SA guns, so I don't really go in for striker fired guns. But that RUger in the link above is a decent carry gun.

Why the heck would someone buy a Taurus anything (IF money is the main driving factor) over the Ruger?!?! Or, in the past, we've seen some great prices on the M&P Shield....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

"Why the heck would someone buy a Taurus anything (IF money is the main driving factor) over the Ruger?!?! Or, in the past, we've seen some great prices on the M&P Shield.... "

I'm guessing that one answer to your question is _Style._, Some of Taurus' recent offerings either look something like a cellphone or have Flowing Lines.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I predict that the only reason to buy a Taurus will be that they went out of business and became rare collectors pieces.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It may have something to do with Taurus getting it right with their G2. I have limited experience with them (bad trigger), but owner's I know sure like them. You can get all set up with holster, spare magazines and pouch, and even a few boxes of ammunition for a couple hundred buck's and change. Sadly, a lot of owners are given a price ceiling by their Wives and that's it. Painful to watch a guy who really want's a Glock or S&W 9MM settle for a gun he doesn't really want because it's cheaper.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tangof said:


> It may have something to do with Taurus getting it right with their G2. I have limited experience with them (bad trigger), but owner's I know sure like them. You can get all set up with holster, spare magazines and pouch, and even a few boxes of ammunition for a couple hundred buck's and change. Sadly, a lot of owners are given a price ceiling by their Wives and that's it. Painful to watch a guy who really want's a Glock or S&W 9MM settle for a gun he doesn't really want because it's cheaper.


Very true, but tell him to ask his wife what his or her life is worth? Then reconsider buying a gun just because it's cheap. Point is, you need a RELIABLE self defense weapon, and many folks including myself do not trust Taurus' reliability.

But go ahead and buy one based on price. You may end up being the guy with the most cash savings in the graveyard.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> Very true, but tell him to ask his wife what his or her life is worth? Then reconsider buying a gun just because it's cheap. Point is, you need a RELIABLE self defense weapon, and many folks including myself do not trust Taurus' reliability.
> 
> But go ahead and buy one based on price. You may end up being the guy with the most cash savings in the graveyard.


Sho nuff


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I have been saying that forever...You can buy a G2,Spectrum,TCP etc for a average of $200.
I have a G2 bought sight unseen based on all hype...What a mistake that was.
Terrible trigger..Mags rattle...Poor finish...Mag release fell out...Grip texture is like a cheese grater if
you wear IWB.

Spend another $100 -$150 and buy a Ruger,Kahr,Smith etc.
Especially if you are gonna be a 1 gun only person (which i don't recommend )
What happens when you send your Taurus back for repair and it's your only gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Taurus fanatics can cut me down all they want - I have tried to stay outta their threads lately. But, I have zero confidence in a Taurus, and i look at it this way... The only way to justify buying one is just from straight ignorance. Too many people know nothing about guns, so they get sucked in by the price. 

After you KNOW about guns... There really is no excuse to buy one IMHO. My life is worth more than a Taurus.... Just my opinion, and you ain't ever gonna change it... And yes, I've owned a ton of guns over the years, and yes, I do know what I am talking about


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangof said:


> It may have something to do with Taurus getting it right with their G2. I have limited experience with them (bad trigger), but owner's I know sure like them. You can get all set up with holster, spare magazines and pouch, and even a few boxes of ammunition for a couple hundred buck's and change. Sadly, a lot of owners are given a price ceiling by their Wives and that's it. Painful to watch a guy who really want's a Glock or S&W 9MM settle for a gun he doesn't really want because it's cheaper.


No..They didn't really get it right with the G2...Not in my eyes.
If you like a crappy trigger,poor finish that wears off every time you handle or holster it..
Mags that rattle,Mag release buttons that fall out,sight screws that fall out...Then you can say they got it right.
I am sure there is plenty of people happy with theirs and more power to them.
I am not one of them.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have had both brands, and I like both of them.







If I can find a Taurus PT-92 in Stainless, I would get it, I like them. 







If I can find a Ruger P-97, I will get it. I have had both models before, and I must be easy to please, I did not find fault with them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned two Ruger P95s over the years. I needed a cheap but reliable gun to keep in my car each time. I later sold them. But at the time, that was the cheapest 9mm I would buy that i would trust.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned two Ruger P95s over the years. I needed a cheap but reliable gun to keep in my car each time. I later sold them. But at the time, that was the cheapest 9mm I would buy that i would trust.


The Ruger P-95 & P-97 were good guns, are they are still acceptable to me; but the slide retention pin seemed flakely, and I keep that in mind. Ruger should have secured that pin in a better way, but the guns are rock solid in build. The triggers are squishy if I recall correctly, but I did not mind too much. The Army bought 5,000 P-95's because the needed more pistols, to augment the Beretta. That speaks well of the P-95 in my mind.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have said that until I got tired if it. It really get's me when a full grown man, a Federal LEO, no less, say's "My wife would never let me spend that much" when I suggest a $400.00 to $500.00 hand gun. "My wife would never let me......" Grow up!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tangof said:


> I have said that until I got tired if it. It really get's me when a full grown man, a Federal LEO, no less, say's "My wife would never let me spend that much" when I suggest a $400.00 to $500.00 hand gun. "My wife would never let me......" Grow up!


Absolutely. Kinda like, time to grow a pair.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

"Sadly, a lot of owners are given a price ceiling by their Wives and that's it."

*RUFKM?* My Bride reminds me to replenish my ammo after a range day! If my beloved suggested a BRAZILLIAN pistol to protect us and ours, I would kindly suggest that we cut back elsewhere.

GW


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I have said that until I got tired if it. It really get's me when a full grown man, a Federal LEO, no less, say's "My wife would never let me spend that much" when I suggest a $400.00 to $500.00 hand gun. "My wife would never let me......" Grow up!


If a man lets the wife dictate what gun he buys...That's on him....Moneys no object when it comes to furniture..Avon,clothes,shoes,,,,,
What would happen if a husband told his wife she couldn't spend $150 on shoes....she can only spend $50????


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Wow, Shipwreck, you sure are harboring a serious hatred for Taurus. Can I ask which models of the Taurus you have owned and have experience with?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

insman1132 said:


> Wow, Shipwreck, you sure are harboring a serious hatred for Taurus. Can I ask which models of the Taurus you have owned and have experience with?


:watching:

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

insman1132 said:


> Wow, Shipwreck, you sure are harboring a serious hatred for Taurus. Can I ask which models of the Taurus you have owned and have experience with?


:watching:

GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

insman1132 said:


> Wow, Shipwreck, you sure are harboring a serious hatred for Taurus. Can I ask which models of the Taurus you have owned and have experience with?


That always seems to be the remark that is often made when someone makes a pejorative post concerning their brand and they can think of nothing useful to say. One doesn't need to have owned a product to develop a distrust for that product. I would never have owned a Ford Pinto but know a lot of them blew up when struck from behind. My opinion that Pintos were unsafe would not be invalid because I'd personally had not owned one. For the same reason I'd not purchase a Ford Pinto, I'd also not purchase or recommend a Taurus firearm. So think of a better way to support your choice rather than suggesting others shouldn't have an opinion.

That said, every type of Taurus is a product unto itself. Some are fairly good and some are pure rubbish, in my opinion. I believe their overall level of quality is probably towards the lower end of gun manufacturers. Products like the PT1911 and the PT92 seem to be fairly well made by contrast. Overall, it seems to be a crap shoot, and who wants to gamble their lives and the lives of their love ones? I think most of us would rather maximize the odds by buying a better quality firearm. You might still get a lemon, but your odds are closer in your favor.

Finally, poor craftsmanship, marginal designs, and lesser quality materials is not the only things which have plagued Taurus over the years. Their customer service has been atrocious. Life is just too short to have to deal with dismal Taurus service. And yes, I've owned one Taurus and that was enough. It probably had the worst trigger I've ever experienced in over 50 years gun ownership.

The good part is, there are so many firearms made by reputable manufacturers which rally around the same price point Taurus does. Hence the title of this thread, "Why Buy a Taurus when.. ?"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

insman1132 said:


> Wow, Shipwreck, you sure are harboring a serious hatred for Taurus. Can I ask which models of the Taurus you have owned and have experience with?


I have owned 1 Taurus ,years ago. But, I have examined several over the years, and their quality really sucks. I am also on just about every forum known to man. At 1 point, years ago - I used to track all the threads about negative Taurus experiences. And, some were VERY detailed.

As CraigH just stated, though - this seems to be the argument that all the Pro-Taurus guys push. There ARE other options for the money. Heck, just this week, there was a link posted here of a $199 9mm Ruger. I'd take that all day long over a Taurus.

Personally, the number of guns I have owned over the past 20+ years totals into the three digits. I am VERY familiar with firearms. I've owned a ton of them. Taurus sucks. I like to have new gun owners be aware of this. If you like them - I am happy for you, if you like them. But honestly, I think many people who like them just don't know any better.

If someone gave me a Taurus tomorrow - I'd sell it - I wouldn't even want it. Sorry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

From what I have heard and read Taurus seems to only be in business for the $$$$$$$ and nothing else........ Nuff said..... :mrgreen:


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

So can we assume then, Shipwreck, that with regard to the 1 Taurus that you owned, and would have had the most personal experience with, did not give you any problems?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

insman1132 said:


> So can we assume then, Shipwreck, that with regard to the 1 Taurus that you owned, and would have had the most personal experience with, did not give you any problems?


So Mister Burnt Toast, can we assume with regards to the one Ford Pinto you owned and would have the most experience with, did you have any additional problems other than the obvious blackened skin and charred bones? How was the gas mileage, not counting the extremely high gasoline consumed in that one minor mishap? How was the comfort and interior sound level? Not counting that one issue, would you continue to recommend a Ford Pinto? How was Ford's Customer Service and Warranty? Was repair made in a timely manner? Do you have any suggestions on where not to place the gas tank in future models of this innovative and carefree design?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

insman1132 said:


> So can we assume then, Shipwreck, that with regard to the 1 Taurus that you owned, and would have had the most personal experience with, did not give you any problems?


No, it gave me problems from day 1. I had to send it back after the first range trip. It was a PT22. It never functioned past shooting 1 round at a time. It jammed EVERY time. They fixed it, but i had to later send it back again at a later date for another issue...

The first time I sent it in, one of their "fixes" was bending the mag feed lips in such a way that the magazine held *1 less round.* There was no way to get the final round into the mag because of the way they deformed the magazine lips. So, that was permanent to the entire life of the gun!

Also, I never got another magazine to work with the gun, even when I tried to reproduce what they did on another magazine. So, I had a gun that ONLY worked with 1 specific magazine... A magazine that held 1 less round than it should.

Also, over time, the steel slide deformed the aluminum frame a bit, and I was using standard velocity ammo, as they specified.

They were not willing to modify any other magazines unless I sent the entire gun in again. They had it like 4 months the first time.

I also looked at a Taurus 92, back around 1996 or 97... the parts were loose, the finish was not that great, and the sights were useless. They painted the white dots NEXT to the depressions where the paint was to go. Not IN the depression. This was on All 3 of the sight dots.

At the time, I was trying to decide between my first Beretta or the cheaper Taurus. The Taurus did not inspire confidence when I saw that....

Then, there is the matter of hundreds, if not thousands, of horrible Taurus stories I have read on various gun forums (since about 2002). I am on just about every gun forum there is. I go thru cycles of when I visit each one, but i am on just about all of them. And, I have been admin of 3 gun forums as well (currently admin of one, and then moderator here). I have seen enough about Taurus.......


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I have to admit my 608 revolver can't go over 50rds without a good cyl cleaning. Cyl will lock up from carbon buildup, so I'm thinking something ain't catywhompus.... I think they call it walk of shame when you have to get out of the range before anyone sees the Taurus box!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I have to admit my 608 revolver can't go over 50yds without a good cyl cleaning. Cyl will lock up from carbon buildup, so I'm thinking something ain't catywhompus.... I think they call it walk of shame when you have to get out of the range before anyone sees the Taurus box!!


You know pal, that was one of the problems with mine. The timing was off and the fit was such that after a few rounds, you could not move the cylinder at all. Warranty said nothing was wrong. They suggested I should clean it more often and not use dirty powder. My gunsmith said it would cost more that it was worth to really fix it. I think he said the cylinder shaft was tilted causing the top chamber to touch at the top of the barrel. Besides the trigger pull went past what my Lyman gauge can measure.

If I remember correctly, I gave it to a friend at the Belton Gun Club who said he'd work on it for himself. I think I paid $129, maybe less, for it new, but that was back in the 1980's. The only reason I bought it was my wife, at the time, said it felt good in her hand. She shot it a few times at the range single action and hated it. After six rounds, she couldn't pull double action. After 20 or so rounds, neither could I pull it comfortably then not at all. I ended up buying her a LadySmith M60 3" barrel, which she loved and learned to shoot well.

That was a long time ago and today I might try a Taurus like the Raging Bull if I wanted it. Unfortunately health prohibits it. Maybe if I saw a mint PT1911 at a pawn shop for really really cheap, I might buy it. $150 or maybe slightly more.  Other than the PT1911 or PT92 I can think of no Taurus autoloader I'd trust. All the ones I've tried so far have the longest trigger pull with the most horrible feel I've shot. It's like trying to paddle a canoe through a dry gravel pit.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> You know pal, that was one of the problems with mine. The timing was off and the fit was such that after a few rounds, you could not move the cylinder at all. Warranty said nothing was wrong. They suggested I should clean it more often and not use dirty powder. My gunsmith said it would cost more that it was worth to really fix it. I think he said the cylinder shaft was tilted causing the top chamber to touch at the top of the barrel. Besides the trigger pull went past what my Lyman gauge can measure.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I gave it to a friend at the Belton Gun Club who said he'd work on it for himself. I think I paid $129, maybe less, for it new, but that was back in the 1980's. The only reason I bought it was my wife, at the time, said it felt good in her hand. She shot it a few times at the range single action and hated it. After six rounds, she couldn't pull double action. After 20 or so rounds, neither could I pull it comfortably then not at all. I ended up buying her a Lady Smith, which she loved and learned to shoot well.
> 
> That was a long time ago and today I might try a Taurus like the Raging Bull if I wanted it. Unfortunately health prohibits it. Maybe if I saw a mint PT1911 at a pawn shop for really really cheap, I might buy it. $150 or maybe slightly more.  Other than the PT1911 or PT92 I can think of no Taurus autoloader I'd trust. All the ones I've tried so far have the longest trigger pull with the most horrible feel I've shot.


Funny you mention that. One of our neighbors who is a real estate agent bought a Taurus 605PLYSS2 revolver. She never even got to fire it as it locked up on the very first trigger pull as she tried to dry fire the weapon. Brand new right outta' the box. She's one of those people who just wanted a gun for protection but didn't want to spend any more than what she had to. To her a gun is a gun nothing more and nothing less. A false sense of security that's for sure as I doubt she'll even spend the time it takes to become proficient with it. At any rate it won't be with that gun you can bet on that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...My gunsmith said...the cylinder shaft was tilted causing the top chamber to touch at the top of the barrel...my wife...shot it a few times...After six rounds, she couldn't pull double action...


There probably was also too much cylinder end play. That is, the cylinder had room to slide forward and back on its shaft.
In that condition, the fired cases set back tightly against the recoil shield, pushing the cylinder forward. After firing (usually) about three rounds, the friction of those jammed-in cases against the recoil shield keeps the cylinder from turning, or, at least, turning smoothly.

Jean's dance mentor died and left her an early Charter Arms .38 Special revolver. It exhibited excessive end play, and after three rounds the cylinder wouldn't turn at all.
It was worth saving, partly because its trigger (in both double- and single-action) was light and crisp, and partly because the fix was inexpensive. A couple of S&W J-frame end-play-takeup shims (washers) were an exact fit and very easy to install.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just sent two my "Hiking" guns off to Cajun Gun Works for fiber optic sight installation. Rather than take a Glock or my fairly new CZ97, I dusted off a Taurus 92 and a 99 that I have had for 33 years with thousands of rounds through both. Both fired off three full magazines accurately and without a hitch. One will accompany daily until my two treasures come back. Maybe the people that made these guns way back when left Taurus in disgust.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

In 2004 I wanted a J-frame 5 shot 45 acp revolver with 2 inch ported barrel and fixed sights that used full moon clips to load with in stainless steel. Guess who was the only maker that made one at that time....It wasn't S&W ...it was Taurus.
The model 455 , I bought one , been carrying and shooting it ever since 2004 and I have had 0 problems with it.
In fact I would buy another with a 3 inch barrel and adjustable sights if I could find one for carrying on a belt holster.
My daughter bought a similar 44 special , Taurus 445 Ultralite in 2005, 5 shot 2 inch barrel fixed sights , she liked mine but I wasn't giving mine to anyone.
Shot plenty , zero problems ...both are very accurate. 
Sometimes you buy Taurus because the make what you want and they're not near as bad as the haters make out.
We love ours .
Gary and Daughter


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> I just sent two my "Hiking" guns off to Cajun Gun Works for fiber optic sight installation. Rather than take a Glock or my fairly new CZ97, I dusted off a Taurus 92 and a 99 that I have had for 33 years with thousands of rounds through both. Both fired off three full magazines accurately and without a hitch. One will accompany daily until my two treasures come back. Maybe the people that made these guns way back when left Taurus in disgust.


I think those two are pretty good guns. Several years ago I read that when the Brazilian government chose the Beretta as their military choice,it was agreed Beretta would built a plant in Brazil to make them. After a number of years the contract had been fulfilled and Brazil was only buying a few, not enough to maintain the assembly line. From what I read, Taurus bought it lock, stock, and barrel including all the patents, drawings, and material source agreements. They made a few changes like the way the safety works, but basically the Taurus PT92/PT99 are essentially Beretta handguns except in name. They kept all the tooling and skilled craftsmen intact, moving to a different building. If this is true, and I believe it probably is, those handguns are probably excellent choices. The only thing to consider is Taurus's customer service reputation.

I recently heard the same story on a review by Hickok45 so combined with what I'd originally read, I believe this. Now the one he reviews is ugly in my opinion, but probably an excellent choice.






Gary, the only thing I would disagree with is calling people with a different opinion, "haters." You don't know this and neither do I. When you say it, it sounds like something you'd hear at the Taurus Forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus once built their 92 models on those original machines. But, that was decades ago. No way are they using those machines now. That was something like 1980 or so.. almost 40 years later... No way...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not that all Taurus guns are bad.
Obviously, some people got really good ones.

The problem is that it's a craps-shoot.
You won't know whether or not the Taurus you buy is one of the good ones until you try to use it.
And then, if it's one of the bad ones, Taurus's atrocious customer service works against making it good or replacing it in a timely manner.

So, why take the chance?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

gwpercle said:


> In 2004 I wanted a J-frame 5 shot 45 acp revolver with 2 inch ported barrel and fixed sights that used full moon clips to load with in stainless steel. Guess who was the only maker that made one at that time....It wasn't S&W ...it was Taurus.
> The model 455 , I bought one , been carrying and shooting it ever since 2004 and I have had 0 problems with it.
> In fact I would buy another with a 3 inch barrel and adjustable sights if I could find one for carrying on a belt holster.
> My daughter bought a similar 44 special , Taurus 445 Ultralite in 2005, 5 shot 2 inch barrel fixed sights , she liked mine but I wasn't giving mine to anyone.
> ...


*It's not a matter of love or hate.* It's a matter of buying a good product or a bad one. Although some may have gotten a good one and are perfectly satisfied, there are just too many that haven't. Both with the product itself and their customer service. Buying a Taurus is a crap shoot, it's no more complicated than that. If they were all that great and at that price they would be putting just about every gun manufacturer out of business. Not to mention that they would more than likely be chosen as the weapon of choice for the majority of the nations law enforcement and military agencies. Just think of the cost savings to taxpayers? In fact the public would probably demand it. Those of you who have an unbridled love affair with Taurus' products take this way too seriously. If you're as happy as a pig in poop with your Taurus that's all that counts.

You have to keep in mind that people come to these forums looking for information as to what types of gun to buy. Just as they would look up where to have their vehicle or home repaired. As for myself and obviously many others on this forum we could not in good conscience based on what we know about Taurus' products recommend that anyone buy them. It's really that simple. When there's a majority of people who have negative opinions about any given product, I know that at least I would avoid buying that product like the plague. That's why I never even considered buying one from the get go. Just as I would never buy a Ford Pinto either or to be fair a Chevy Vega.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

As i have stated before...I have a model 85 that is great...But have had a handful of semi's that were nothing but sub par
rather bad triggers...Bad finish...Parts breaking or out of spec etc.

If i could only have one gun...A Taurus wouldn't be my one gun.
If you like guns and collect many guns and don't have a budget a Taurus may be worth a gamble.

I personally have my 85 and G2 that was gifted to me so i cant ship the G2 because of sentimental reasons.

I am not gonna push my luck and buy another Taurus...Not worth the gamble to me anymore.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

blackshirt said:


> As i have stated before...I have a model 85 that is great...But have had a handful of semi's that were nothing but sub par
> rather bad triggers...Bad finish...Parts breaking or out of spec etc.
> 
> If i could only have one gun...A Taurus wouldn't be my one gun.
> ...


As for me? I'd rather spend the money on ammo, a set of nice grips or any other number of accessories for the guns I already have. Or even a coupla' cases of beer. At least I'd get some satisfaction out of that.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

desertman said:


> As for me? I'd rather spend the money on ammo, a set of nice grips or any other number of accessories for the guns I already have. Or even a coupla' cases of beer. At least I'd get some satisfaction out of that.


My eyes perked right up when you brought up a couple cases of beer!!!!....Good call!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

blackshirt said:


> My eyes perked right up when you brought up a couple cases of beer!!!!....Good call!


As long as it's not a few cases of "Billy Beer". Buying a Taurus is about as good as an investment in that swill.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

desertman said:


> As long as it's not a few cases of "Billy Beer". Buying a Taurus is about as good as an investment in that swill.


I have a buddy who buys cheap beer...He always swigs it down and puckers his face up and says......
How do they brew it so good and sell it so cheap?

Its Nasty!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

blackshirt said:


> I have a buddy who buys cheap beer...He always swigs it down and puckers his face up and says......
> How do they brew it so good and sell it so cheap?
> 
> Its Nasty!


Beer like that serves only one purpose and one purpose only.

I tried a can of Billy Beer when it first came out, contrary to what "Brother Billy" claimed it was the worst beer I ever tasted and I've tasted a lot. I still have an unopened six pack still in its original plastic retainer and two loose cans. I figured it may be a collectors item some day. Only to find out now that it's not even worth what I originally paid for it back then. I think I'll go drink a can for old times sake. I wonder if it's still good? Maybe your buddy will want to buy it? I'll sell it to him cheap.

Nah, about the only people I'd want to see drink that swill is maybe Cuomo, Schumer or any number of Democrats? I'd love to see them all gag on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:smt038 rayer:


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Put 2,300 through my G2 this summer, 7,200 rounds since purchase 3 fte's, what a peice of shit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> Put 2,300 through my G2 this summer, 7,200 rounds since purchase 3 fte's, what a peice of shit.


My two full-size 1911s haven't failed to fire, failed to load, or failed to eject. Ever.

Well... That's not completely true: I once had a jam because I'd forgotten to put powder into the reload.

However, when I'd neglected keeping my shortie 1911 operating-room clean, it failed relentlessly.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

blackshirt said:


> I have a buddy who buys cheap beer...He always swigs it down and puckers his face up and says......
> How do they brew it so good and sell it so cheap?
> 
> Its Nasty!


The final process filter is a horse, that is why it is so cheap.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I just saw this ad/post - Ruger for $299.00: https://www.handgunforum.net/wikiarms-com/158918-ruger-american-compact-9mm-pro-model-299-99-a.html
> 
> I have owned 3 Ruger handguns over the years. And, they were pretty good. Not my favorite, but decent.
> 
> ...


I currently own a Taurus M605, and older stainless PT-22 (that I have had a long time), and a PT-92. All three of these I am keeping because they run good for me, but I don't plan on buying any more of their products in the future.

I have the new Ruger Security 9, got it for pretty cheap too, and it has been great so far. Some people truly like some of the offerings from Taurus, and have had success, but others have not. It is what it is.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My two full-size 1911s haven't failed to fire, failed to load, or failed to eject. Ever.
> 
> Well... That's not completely true: I once had a jam because I'd forgotten to put powder into the reload.
> 
> However, when I'd neglected keeping my shortie 1911 operating-room clean, it failed relentlessly.


I have seen many online reports of some of the small parts on the Taurus 1911s breaking, back when they first started selling them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, but mine are old Colts. Pre-Series-70.
Well... The shortie uses an Essex frame and slide. The rest is Colt's.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've pretty much only heard good things about Taurus 1911 models. I know three owners, two really well and one casually. All three were purchased used at a very attractive price point and all three were purchased to be project guns. Two of these are now highly modified while the third has, what I might say, the finest trigger job I've ever felt on a 1911. 

All three owners love these Taurus 1911 handguns and would stack them against any out there regardless of the price. They all claim a high level of accuracy in their hands and flawless reliability to date. The two I know the best are in my gun club and own a number of 1911 pistols and compete regularly. One even has an Les Baer and he said all four of his 1911 pistols, including his Taurus, shoot and handle about the same. This is what I'd expect from a worked up 1911 regardless of the brand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When they very first came out, i knew someone who had the thumb saftey snap off and break. I saw other reports of this online as well. Plus, other small parts were breaking too (according to comments on gun forums). All this was in the 1st year that they came out.

Also saw reports that replacement parts did not always work because the guns were sometimes made out of spec. That was years ago, so maybe it is different now. 

Personally, cheapest 1911 I would buy is a Springer milspec. Good gun to upgrade with. I have owned 12 1911s over the years. 4 of them were high dollar ones. But 5 were Springers or various makes.


----------

